# [H] Orks, Daemons, Ancients and Misc [W] Cash £££ [UK]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is another pile of stuff for you to buy. All prices include free UK postage (other destinations pm me for a quote).

*Daemons*









Bloodthirster £20









Skulltaker £7 SOLD









The Masque £4 SOLD









3 Screamers £9

*Orkz*









Junk Lot 2 (lootaz, Burna, Rockit Launchers) £6.50

























Black Reach Junk Lot (warboss and 5 deffkoptas eavy shootas and nobs etc) £15

*Warhammer Ancients
*








Rulebook and complete Roman army - built but unpainted with movement trays £35 SOLD

*Misc*









2 Goblin Fanatics £4









Chaos Marines x4 £5.50









Inquisitors Retinue £12 SOLD









Siege of Vraks vol 1? poster (has map one side and Death Korps Org Chart on the other) £5SOLD









GK Terminator Psycannon £2 SOLD









Plastic Assault Cannons £3 SOLD









FW Single Lascannons w/fittings suitable for valks £6









Tales of War - Sexy Wych £5

Payments by paypal please.


----------

